# Mail Service transfer [SOLVED]

## pigreco

I am transferring a existing mail service on a new server.

The software is the same: Postifx+Courier-imap+Amavids+Clamav+...

How I can be sure that the customers do not reload again all messages contained mail dir?

Regards,

MaurizioLast edited by pigreco on Thu Feb 02, 2012 1:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## a3li

When you're using the same setup, just do a full recursive copy of the mail storage directories. That should keep all the UIDL values and thus not make your customers re-download messages. You should be able to find more information using the keyword "UIDL" in the Courier docs. The other components such as Postfix and Amavis don't influence this.

----------

## pigreco

I'am sorry or the delay in the answer, I thank you for the aid, I had arrived to the same conclusions.

I have not still carried out the move of the service, I hope all go fine!.

Thanks,

Maurizio

----------

